# Warning....Really Gross Question...



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Winston's umm 'thingy' comes out all the time....it's GROSS. I thought perhaps it would go away once neutered...nope. I mean it comes OUT. And of course he rolls right over to expose it to the world...who's going to chance rubbing his tummy with THAT??? With my beagle, Qincy, you'd see a little red appear when excited but never full-on...is it because Winston was neutered at later age? Will he calm down with age? Or do I have to live with it and hope my guests don't throw up.

Help??


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL!!! LOL! ound: How old is Winston now? If he just got neutered it may take some time. Not too sure but I am sure someone will have an answer.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Gee thanks for the support and sympathy!eace: And it's quite the entertainment for the kids !! Who knew such a little dog could be so endowed....UGH.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Too funny eh? Entertaining it is eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yikes, that is exactly why DH didnt want to get a boy. thankfully Logan does not do that. I cannot answer, I wonder if it is because of late neutering.
Let his hair grow long on his belly!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never had that happen--ever. I'm curious as to what the breeders say. Quincy was neutered at 6 months I believe.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've only seen Gryff's a few times. Sometimes he wakes up with a total rocket ship!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

HAHAAAAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We wakes up with it??????? lol Whats he dreaming about??????? lol

Ryan


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I hope Duncan has his ears closed and his mind on other things! I dread the red rocket ship -- ick!!
I was at the vet and this 100lb lab had his HUGE red rocket ship out in the waiting room! I wanted to grab my puppy and RLH!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish- I think he just loves his mommy!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

> I hope Duncan has his ears closed and his mind on other things! I dread the red rocket ship -- ick!!
> I was at the vet and this 100lb lab had his HUGE red rocket ship out in the waiting room! I wanted to grab my puppy and RLH!!!


ound:ound:ound: That is just tooo funny!!! :brushteeth: ound:ound:ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Beamer said:


> HAHAAAAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *We* wakes up with it??????? lol Whats he dreaming about??????? lol
> 
> Ryan


Freudian slip Ryan? :biggrin1:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I'm really glad to entertain you all....gives me such joy....
but would anyone like to offer help or encouragement?
:biggrin1: And thanks Amanda....I know I'm just too darn hot for the men in my house!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, you know what they keep saying...."the girls love you but the boys are "in" love with you." I think Winston is in love with you...  
Remember The Oedipus Complex.  

Sorry Trish. I have girls so no help here.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!!!!!

**sings** Winston's got a WOODY!! Winston's got a WOODY!!*** har har!

I don't know, Trish? Put him in a cold shower, maybe? ound:

All this talk about dog-boners really has me grossed out! lol

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have girls too and really don't want to google this!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no, no, no, no Oedipus!!! LOL Not Freud either!! LOL ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Before Brady was neutered, we would see his red rocket once in a while. I remember being in the car with him one time. DH was driving and Brady was on my lap. DH started cracking up and said "oh my god, look". I was shocked at how big his red rocket was!:jaw: I know we saw it a few times after he was neutered, but never that big again. I would think if he was only recently neutered, it you give it a little time, you may not see it anymore. At least not as much of it:biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree, that happened to Oreo maybe twice in his life and it was just after neutering. Now, the "red rocket" is permanently parked. :brushteeth:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

uke:


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

HAHAHAH I'm with Ryan there...thats a male for you ..lol...Thats why I wanted a female haha....And wasn't crazy about the lifting of the male leg to pee lol...but low and behold Molly sometimes lifts hers the little sleaze...


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

They can't help it! I'm sure many of you who have raised sons - ya know what I mean?

Rudy has exposed himself a couple times. One friend in particular, he especially likes. Everytime she comes over he's _happy_ to see her. It disappears quickly and we just laugh.

I know with horses, they tap it (gently) with a whip and tell him to tuck it away.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I know with horses, they tap it (gently) with a whip and tell him to tuck it away.


ound: OMG - Talk about spitting coffee on the keyboard.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

lol..can I tap my hubby's with a whip and tell him to tuck it in..I guess for males I think that is all pretty normal..They are very proud..be it a dog or a man lol.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahaha... yeah.. slip up.. thats the ticket... lol We = He.. really it does!!  (Well, you'd have to ask my wife about that anyhow... )

Beamer has NEVER had any sort of rocket ship EVER.. and has never even tried humping anything.. that Iknow of anyways? Helen, did he ever try to besmurch Oreo??

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

OH yes he did try, but after about a day of that Oreo did it right back... LOL Crazy boys


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh gosh, someone has to put a warning on this thread!!









Do not read when drinking anything!!! It will ruin your computer!!





































Eric looked at me like I've gone nuts!! This is too funny!!!
There's too much Hot Stuff around Winston!!

I am sorry that I am of no help......I've never had male dogs.... and yes, it's one of the reasons I prefer a girl...not that they hump less....*grins* Sierra loves her pillow hahahaha! But with girls there's more belly surface to rub


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> Freudian slip Ryan? :biggrin1:


I was wondering the same thing?ound:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Be glad you don't have an elephant. ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ans said:


> Be glad you don't have an elephant. ound:


ound:ound:ound::brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*THANK YOU a thousand times for the best laugh!*ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wait!

Now, on that other thread, I thought Havs never showed their "manhood"? LOL Between that thread and this one....I have thought more about doggy-wood in the last 24 hours than I had my WHOLE lifetime.

I'm glad I don't have to worry about that with a female! LOL I can't imagine finding something "wet". uke:

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think the trick is to keep them in full coat. I've never seen Milo's rocket, but then again I haven't looked for it.ound: It's only natural though. My advice would be, don't pet him too close to the area (good advice with any guy unless you're interested in seeing his rocket), ignore it, it will go away and be very happy he's not a horse. Have you ever seen one of those?ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yikes!!! ound:


----------



## lolabellblue (Sep 25, 2007)

Luckily I have never seen Buzzy's ...um... buzzer!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My boys must not be very manly, or maybe they just don't find me that attractive. I have never seen the red rocket.ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Well....*

so besides all those of you THANKFUL you don't have Winston...LOL....
I guess there's a chance it will 'go away' for the most part since his neutering [but I doubt that].....and there's a chance I need to run out and buy an elephant so I can be thankful Winnie's not an elephant?

Okie Dokie...

For the record it's typically when we've been gone and he's just thrilled to see us; especially me. He no longer humps since Bear disappeared after I discovered him wet....I was commenting to DH that Winnie seemed 'worn out' after a humping session with bear and I was curious and touched Bear...EWWWWW....no wonder the contented afterglow. Bear went bye bye and Winne was neutered 2 days later [last week].

My DD just got home and sure nough....

so should I tap it with something? I'm just lost....Again, never had this problem with my other boy dog who was neutered at 4 months.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm..and here I thought it was "normal". We call it "Mr. Red" at our house. All the boy dogs we've ever had would show it off once in awhile. 
Cooper doesn't do it too often, but I've definitly seen it.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't think you will have to touch it - I am sure it will "recede" on its own.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Trish, how old is Winston now? Maybe it's just an excitable puppy thing and it will occur less often as he gets older. I can't imagine anything you could do to stop it since it's not something he's doing "on purpose." 

Oh, and I'm not thankful not to have Winston. I'd take that cutie-pie in a heartbeat, with or without the rocket.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

The only time Bogart shows his rocket is when he's humping his stuffed Rottie. Afterwards he can't move for about 15min until his rocket is put back into space dock. I think this is all natural for younger males coming into manhood. Maybe the more alpha the male is the more likely it will appear. Bogart is pretty submissive and so it doesn't happen all that often. I haven't seen anything from Brando as of yet.

This reminds of a advertisment we had in our public transportation which was removed after a number of complaints. It was a picture of a dog licking his rocket with words to the tune of "next time he licks your face...". I don't remember the full item but it was some type of alcohol advertisment.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Winston turned 9 months yesterday! Time flies! 

He was neutered either Weds or Thurs last week...all my days are running together

Oh and at least the 'wet' issue should stop since he's got no more danglers! LOL.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh I see! Oreo was neutered at 5.5 months, so no wonder I only saw it 2 times, but that was most likely from puppy excitement. I think when they sexually mature more, it happens more often. It will also take a bit of time for the testosterone to subside. At least that was my experience with Oreo. Give it some time and who knows, it may just go away.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:ound:This thread is just cracking me up!!!ound:ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe Sam will lend Winston his T-Shirt.ound:ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Totally Off Topic:
I just looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeee Sam's colour!!!!!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Rocket, Buzzer, crayon, what a laugh I've had today!
thanks, Winston.

I haven't seen Chico's or Magee's, but they were nuetered at 3 months. Maybe that is why.

My friend's male Hav has not been neutered and she actually keeps a big stuffed animal for him so he can do his "thing" on it. When she told me this I was so grossed out. She washes it a lot and buys a new one every 3 months. He is going to be a stud dog so he wants him to practice!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh Lordy Me.....my stomach hurts from laughter! Valentino has only launched his rocket a few times.....must be a male thing......always got the ruler out!ound:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

As I mentioned earlier in the thread - horses. My daugther has shown Tennessee Walkers & Saddle Breds for several years. It would be very ill-mannered for them to expose themselves during a show, so they are taught early when & where is okay!

I guess we could teach the boys? FUN!


P.S. My DH wants Sams t-shirt for Rudy! LOL!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> As I mentioned earlier in the thread - horses. My daugther has shown Tennessee Walkers & Saddle Breds for several years. It would be very ill-mannered for them to expose themselves during a show, so they are taught early when & where is okay!
> 
> I guess we could teach the boys? FUN!
> 
> P.S. My DH wants Sams t-shirt for Rudy! LOL!


OK...the visuals are stacking up at this point!

I KNOW this is dangerous territory, but how in the WORLD do they teach a horse THAT??!!

And PS...my hub wants the t-shirt for HIMSELF!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So now I see what I have to look forward to with our new baby boy, Doc! I'm hoping he's more of a "sissy" and the rocket never takes off!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

This thread is the funniest thing I've ever read! I've been off for a while, and this is an excellent way to get back into things here!

I've only ever had girls dogs, so this is all completely hilarious to me


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I have to say that I have had at least 5 stud dogs in the last few years and not a one of them exposes himself, at least not to me. I would think that if he does that and rolls over I would roll him back right side up and say NO. As to all the humping going on, I do know of a male who would up with a problem from it so you might want to curb it. Stud dogs really do not need to practice either. When the time comes they seem to know what to do, sometimes with a little help. You guys are just so funny, in 30 years of breeding I have never had this type of problem. Maybe I'm just to Alpha for my males and I intimedate them. Thanks for the great visual and I do know what you mean about a male horse and not wanting that thing hanging around in public.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
I read all six pages hoping that Trish would get an answer... and no one could offer anything helpful! and I am no different-- I saw Jaspers once when he was younger but have never seen Cash's... But I have to say I have never heard of a dog ummm, relieving themselves with a stuffed animal. I know they hump them but I didn't know they could ummm...can't really find the right word..... Teee heee, I just tried to fill the screen with "pounds" but the forum wouldn't let me...sorry Trish-- no help here.

Oh, and now we know why Winston wears a Superman shirt!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought by now the answer would come but I guess not. ound: Thank you all for the good laughs ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Winston would LOVE Sam's shirt! LOL. But I don't want to have to explain THAT to my kids. :suspicious:

I'm just THRILLED that I've given all of you a chuckle, yup, that's what I'm here for. :brick:

:biggrin1:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Oh Lordy Me.....my stomach hurts from laughter! Valentino has only launched his rocket a few times.....must be a male thing......*always got the ruler out!:*pound:


Measuring? Or ??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

luv2havs said:


> Rocket, Buzzer, crayon, what a laugh I've had today!
> thanks, Winston.!


Here's another one for you. We call it "lipstick". 
I've never seen Kodi's whatever. But my German Shep used to expose his. We just told him to put it away, and he did.

PS - I missed the last 3 Idol contestants because I was laughing so much reading this thread.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

OK, Trish, hopefully this info will be helpful. During the Neutering process, sometimes the testicles are stimulated and a little extra testosterone can be flowing in the blood. However, about 20% will continue to produce an erection long term.

From vetinfo4dogs: "Many dogs continue to be able to produce an erection shortly after neutering and as many as 20% of dogs may be able to produce an erection long-term after neutering. "


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Finally!! We got to an answer!! ound: This was a fun thread though


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that I have all three girls but I am thinking about getting a boy...we shall see how that goes....I have a had a boy dog in the past and had no problem...but I plan on keeping him intact...maybe?????


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> I know with horses, they tap it (gently) with a whip and tell him to tuck it away.


LOL!!! We were touring Anhauser-Busch in St Louis with my DS last year (he goes to school in StL). Well you know they are the home of the famous Clydesdales, those HUGE horses. Well, EVERYTHING about them is huge. One of them had his red rocket out and I swear the thing was dragging the ground! Where was the guy with the whip??!! ound:

Sorry, Trish, I know I'm not being of much help! I guess you could get a whip ound:


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

My puppy is 6 months and he was exposing himself since 5 months. he was castrated about 2 weeks ago but he still does it. I tend to blow on it or rub his tummy and it goes back inside. Also when I divert his attention to a toy or make him chase me it goes away. LOL.

A few weeks ago i was taking pics of Russer he was sooo cute but when I went to load them to my comp every pic (about 10 pics) he was out and exposed. I now have to sensor his pics... lol....

I guess its normal. He just might need some air or want to say hello... hehehe.... Try not to let it bother u. Or Hopefully u see it before anyone else and then u can call him or go into another room with him...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just saw Jasper's for the first time and he over two years. He was sleeping and I came over to pet him and he rolled over and there it was. Do dogs have wet dreams? I WAS SHOCKED.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

lol thats why I wanted a girl lol..Seen too many male dogs do that.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:ound:Boy we really will talk about ANYTHING won't we ound:ound:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay then! You've all been a GREAT help! I'll be getting a female, thankyouverymuch!

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha! ound:


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Boy Dogs are just as Great...Depends on the bond you have with your dog. We always had boy cats and now a boy dog and a boy bird. We are a house of females so I guess the boys were needed. lol.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How old are you snowangel? are you old enough for this thread?


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Was that a joke? because I didn't take it as one.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

No offense meant snowangel! I just read in another thread something that made me think you were maybe a teenager. But gosh, teens know more than me these days. All are welcome on the forum and I truly meant no offense!.


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Apology Accepted*

Apology Accepted. Just next time try to choose your words a little more carefully.

Just wondering what post it was that you thought I was I guess in my teens?

And thank you for all your responces in reguards to Russer.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Missy, you can call me a teen any time!!  I am in my 30's and LOVE It when people think I am younger than I really am - its very flattering!!

Snowangel Welcome to the forum


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, Missy!

For the record, nothing you ever say (or how you say it!) would ever be considered offensive by anyone. 

You are one of those proverbial "good eggs"! :angel:


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you I am very much enjoying myself on this site. My Husband actually started to laugh when Missy thought I was a teen. I just took it a little deeper than I should have. 

Anyways have a great day everyone.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Snowangel--

Welcome to a really good place!

There is so much sharing and caring that goes on here...good people, good information, and amazingly beautiful Havs!


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes there are very many beautiful Havs on the site. I was actually suprised that there are so many different colours and looks. Beautiful beautiful breed.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Snowangel - if that is your real name.. 

Here is a great website that takes a look at all the different colors/looks of the Havanese. VERY interesting!

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html
(Be sure to look at all the picture galleries at the bottom of the page)

Ryan


----------



## snowangel (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you very much. You folks are very helpful.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Missy, you can call me a teen any time!!  I am in my 30's and LOVE It when people think I am younger than I really am - its very flattering!!
> 
> Snowangel Welcome to the forum


Me too!!! Heck I'd be flattered if someone thought I was in my 30s ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Snowangel, Welcome to the Forum. Russer is a cutie.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Here is a great website that takes a look at all the different colors/looks of the Havanese. VERY interesting!
> 
> http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html
> (Be sure to look at all the picture galleries at the bottom of the page)
> ...


Hey, Ryan!

Thanks for the reference to the web-site. It's really thorough (and the visuals are really helpful!). Learn something every day!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I am only in my late 20's but I always get people asking me why I'm getting married if I'm not even 20 yet. 

I guess I shouldn't complain about that, huh?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My husband always laughs cause when I answer the phone, I get "are your parents home!" Well paybacks (he looks young- all of his students think he is a student too!) but the cable company stopped by our house and he answered the door wearing his glasses and pj's on a late saturday. THe guy asked "excuse me is your mom or dad home!" I love pay backs!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, I missed this thread when it first appeared, but man, what a riot!! I was LOL so much, the kids (teens) here were all groaning and rolling their eyes. HA! I mean, "rocket ships" ?? ound: Oh my. My sides hurt! :biggrin1:

I have two boys and have never seen any 'rocket ship', red, pink or otherwise. Thank goodness!! Ricky was neutered at 6.5 months, Sammy at 7.5 months. I have no idea why one male shows it off, and others don't. Of course, it's surely unintentional as someone said. Interesting topic though! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I just happened on to this thread today....I've never seen the red rocket on Cody and wouldn't you know it.... went to some friends today... room full of females - human and fur - and there sat Cody, a rocket ship as big as could be! "Oh Cody, put that away!" Everyone started in with "eeewwwww, that's why we have girls!"


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I have no idea why one male shows it off, and others don't. Of course, it's surely unintentional as someone said. Interesting topic though! :biggrin1:


Hmmmmmm....:suspicious:

Sounds like some of the guys I know...ound:ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

**MORE WARNINGS**
OK, I know this is an old thread, but still gave me some chuckles. You can only imagine why I was searching and what my search term was. ound: My DSIL is here visiting with her female dachshund Lily who Jackson has always been weirdly attracted to. He is obsessed with her "scent" even though she is spayed, and he humps her continually which we have tried to stop, but he goes nuts over her.

Today, it has continued until just now when I took them outside. When they came back in, Jackson could not even walk! He was hunched over and when I looked to see what was wrong, :jaw: He had a major league woody (sorry) and was obviously uncomfortable. I was actually a little worried about him after my initial shock wore off. He is 2 1/2, was neutered around eight months, and I have NEVER seen even a glimpse of it!! Not ever!! Is that weird? He is finally calming down but I can't believe Lily's scent would do that to him when she obviously has no heats. I guess breeders see these types of things, and we raised labs, but never saw anything this crazy. He is passed out on the floor, but I have never seen him act like this around another female dog. My BIL thinks Lily wasn't really spayed . . . that they just took the money LOL



> From vetinfo4dogs: "Many dogs continue to be able to produce an erection shortly after neutering and as many as 20% of dogs may be able to produce an erection long-term after neutering. "


Guess mine is in the 20% ugh . . .


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh MY!!! I would have not known where to hide my face!!


Is that what I am in for with a boy puppy?!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Animals will be animals and boys will be, well, animals, no matter what the species. I know of MANY geldings who will get a "woody", as you put it<g>, when just standing on the cross ties being groomed. And if you're grossed out by a dog, better stay away from horses!!!ound:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

ound: ahahah this is so funny! Roscoe gets them when he is really excited, Tim and I just say "ewww red rocket, red rocket!" lol.

Karen is right about the geldings, I learned at an early age what an "erection" was - I was 7 years old and getting ready for my riding lesson. I walked into my boy's stall to saddle him up and said to my dad, "hey daddy, why is Leroy's peepee so big?" HAHAHA!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My DD's dachshund is 3yrs old and has been neutered since he was 6 mos old. We constantly yell at him to "put it away".


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This seems like an appropriate thread to post this little story.

My brother and sister in law have 3 dogs. They have a male golden retriever and 2 labradoodles, one male and one female. The doodles were fixed by the breeder at 3 months of age before they got them. The doodles are now around two years old and the golden is around 5 years old. Well, my sister in law found it strange that the golden was suddenly trying to mount the female doodle. She thought they were playing and being frisky, but it continued. They are both fixed. Well, one night, she yelled for all the dogs to come in from the yard and only the male doodle came in. She went out in the yard to get the other two, and grabbed the golden by the collar. Well, she heard a screech from under him and sure enough he was "doing it" with the doodle. She scheduled an appointment for the vet immediately. They did exploratory surgery and found that the doodle still had an ovary. The breeder's vet had missed one of the ovaries during her spay:suspicious: Anyway, poor thing had to have a second spay surgery.

So, the lesson here is that even neutered males can "do it". I know my breeder will watch dogs for people, but she will not take any males, neutered or not, when her females are in season.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is one funny thread! Thanks for bringing the old thread up.....opps....


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I just told my DH about Jackson today and how pitiful he looked when he came inside all hunched over with back legs shaking and obviously in pain. He pauses, and then says, "That's my boy!"

Typical . . .


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Jackson!! Too funny! Gee, hope Augie keeps the rocket in his pocket.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kelrobin said:


> I just told my DH about Jackson today and how pitiful he looked when he came inside all hunched over with back legs shaking and obviously in pain. He pauses, and then says, "That's my boy!"
> 
> Typical . . .


That's what I said... Boys will be - animals!ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well let me chime in. I had a male protection dog--Alsation. His always came out when he sat. I asked the Vet about it and he said that it was a natural thing and the way he sat just made it come out. He lived to a ripe old age and I learned to ignore it--but friends and family always made something of it. I would have to make him go sit somewhere else when they came over. One of my grandsons thought he had a hotdog down there--yes it was that big. And of course if we did belly rubs out it came. He never was neutered and never humped or did any of the male things you would think. It was just his natural body. I have had other male dogs that this did not happen with though.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Lucile, that's funny. That's exactly what I told my DH . . . it looked like Jackson had a hot dog down there. I'm just curious why this particular spayed female is so attractive to Jackson. She must be giving off some kind of hormonal scent or the vet who did her surgery did miss something!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathy - just curious here - do other male dogs find this female as attractive as Jackson does? If they do, then I would start to wonder if the vet did miss something. Does it ever happen that dogs are born with an extra ovary? Just thoughts that crossed my mind on reading this. What is her reaction to all this attention?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Linda, I asked my SIL that question, and she rarely takes Lily out of the house or has other dogs around. Lily just totally ignores Jackson and seems to actually tolerate his constant mounting. I definitely don't think she is flagging her tail or welcoming his advances, but she is definitely giving off some kind of pheromones that excite him.


----------



## Tino'sMammi (Apr 17, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> OK, Trish, hopefully this info will be helpful. During the Neutering process, sometimes the testicles are stimulated and a little extra testosterone can be flowing in the blood. However, about 20% will continue to produce an erection long term.
> 
> From vetinfo4dogs: "Many dogs continue to be able to produce an erection shortly after neutering and as many as 20% of dogs may be able to produce an erection long-term after neutering. "


This thread was hysterical! I was trying to find out if there was something like puppy priopism.  'Cause I guess you could say that Tino is one of the lucky 20%. My daughters are freaked out by it. But there's nothing to be done. LOL


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I am laughing so much with this. hahahaha Thanks for bumping this thread again. I put a deposit on a girl and lately considered if I can agree to have a boy, if no girls are available. NO WAY... hahaha I'a going to wait for my girl....


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Terisita, I hate to break it to you, but girls hump too  Only difference is nothing is ever visible lol


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hahaha Kathy, I prefer that.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> Only difference is nothing is ever visible lol


. . . except puppies . . .


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw Gordo's thingy the other day, when he got excited.. 

aaahhhh!!!!


----------



## Tino'sMammi (Apr 17, 2010)

Tino was neutered when he was about 7 or 8 months. Don't know if that's considered 'older'. I was starting to worry because it always seemed like it was out, and further research showed that there is such a thing as Canine Priapism. So yesterday and today I kept a close eye, thinking that I'd better start keeping track. Luckily, for me, it hasn't made an appearance. I don't know if he feels so lucky! LOL


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My Kashi also has his come out when he gets excited and starts humping anyone who will let him but then it goes back in and is covered with hair as well. I am assuming it is natural for it to come out a little bit after he has been humping something????


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I totally forgot about this thread... LOL I totally forgot this can happen, now with puppy # 2 being a boy... Here we go again!! LOL


----------

